# What would you think if you met a little girl named....



## ~Roo~

What would you think if you met a little girl named....*Clover*?

I know it's a bit out there, and I'm not expecting so don't worry, there won't be a little girl named this anytime soon....but I was just wondering what you all would think if you met a little girl with this name? 

If you're really bored, Google the name Clover Jane and go to images...cutest baby girl ever (and her twin brother). That's where I got my inspiration from. 

Be honest! ;) Thanks


----------



## Parkep

I personally like the name is different but i like it :)


----------



## hairyhaggis

my mother and law had a dog called clover, she was great

i have a cat called ruby and i have had her for 18 months, wish i had never called her that now as i love gthe name!!!


----------



## ALY

I love it xxx


----------



## suzanne108

Love it....and the baby is verrrrrrry cute :) xx


----------



## jomomma

Love it ... reminds me of one of the girls in the "What Katy Did" stories ...


----------



## CoachingBeef

I'm not sure, reminds me of the butter!


----------



## Bunnipowder

jomomma said:


> Love it ... reminds me of one of the girls in the "What Katy Did" stories ...

Snap :) I like it too.


----------



## flutterbyes

I really like it and have considered it a lot myself. 
What puts me off is that she'd inevitably get called 'cloves' a lot and that sounds like 'clothes'.. heh.


----------



## Stollhofen

I think four-leaf clover. :( Sorry Rebecca. Maybe as a middle name?


----------



## krockwell

I've nicknamed our little babes as Clover, because this is our 4th pregnancy...and DEFINATLEY a lucky clover. I personally don't care for the name othe then a nickname... But for someone who enjoys different names, and naming children after nature things it works perfect! :)

&#9827;


----------



## polo_princess

I think its quite cute, no more unusal than some of the names out there at the moment chick :thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i really really like clover!!!

have never been fussed on the name jane though x


----------



## saraendepity

i love it :thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Roo~

Thanks for the replies so far everyone!



Stollhofen said:


> I think four-leaf clover. :( Sorry Rebecca. Maybe as a middle name?

Laura- I knew once you found this thread, you would put me in my place :winkwink:


----------



## hivechild

I quite like it. :)


----------



## Smoky

Hmm, to be honest it seems kinda overly hippyish to me, though it's nothing too bad. I'd prefer it as a nickname though. Chloe nickname Clover would be adorable! ;)


----------



## BlackBerry25

Reminds me of my brothers dead cat. :lol: Sorry. He was a great cat though! Big and orange!


----------



## letia659

dont like it...just couldnt imagine a grown up with that name :lol:


----------



## ~Roo~

letia659 said:


> dont like it...just couldnt imagine a grown up with that name :lol:

How is it different from something like Lily or Chloe? Just curious and looking for perspective...


----------



## welshcakes79

i like it, but i cant stop singing "roll me ov-er in the clo-ver" :dohh:
sweet name though :)


----------



## livbaybee1

its nice :D different aswell, i personally wouldnt call my child it, but i like the name :D
is pretty :) x


----------



## letia659

~Roo~ said:


> letia659 said:
> 
> 
> dont like it...just couldnt imagine a grown up with that name :lol:
> 
> How is it different from something like Lily or Chloe? Just curious and looking for perspective...Click to expand...

lily was actually our girl name of choice but we were going with Lillyan so that she could be lily as a child but if she were a business woman or Dr or such she could have a more grown up name :) I wouldnt actually go with Just lily even though my DH had different view on that as well. Chloe I dont actually know anybody named that that is grown but think I could see a grown up with that name. clover just sounds like something Id name a rabbit or something JMO maybe its because Ive never heard anyone called that before as we all know that the more commonly used a name is the more we overlook how different it is so I guess if I had heard it alot Id probably have a different view on it.


----------



## Jchihuahua

I love it!


----------



## Emma1980

first thought was utterly butterly lol


----------



## JessiHD

I think its not so much meeting a little girl called Clover, but meeting an adult woman called Clover. We are giving them names for life not just childhood.


----------



## ~Roo~

JessiHD said:


> I think its not so much meeting a little girl called Clover, but meeting an adult woman called Clover. We are giving them names for life not just childhood.

Yes, I know. I actually say this quite often to people who want to name their kids Ellie or Addie or Allie or Maddie.....so I agree. I doubt I would ever actually name a future daughter Clover, but I just think it's adorable and wanted some others opinions! :winkwink:


----------



## princess_bump

i like that it's different but for me personally i don't like it, sorry :blush:


----------



## MrsN

I really love it, and listed it as a top contender for DD's name, however when I mentioned it to hubby he said 'she would get too much stick from boys when shes older, Clover - spreads easily!' (as in the butter and legs). So have to say, the thought of that put me off, but I still think its a lovely name. :hugs:


----------



## Samemka

If I'm being honest I think it's ridiculous - the girl would end up with people constantly making fun of her name at school - I'm a teacher and I had a boy in my class called Oak, and I saw what happens......parents need to think about this, a name we think is 'cute' could end up being a right pain for the child!


----------



## JessiHD

saml1 said:


> If I'm being honest I think it's ridiculous - the girl would end up with people constantly making fun of her name at school - I'm a teacher and I had a boy in my class called Oak, and I saw what happens......parents need to think about this, a name we think is 'cute' could end up being a right pain for the child!

Too right about the ridiculous names, although in defense of Clover I think it was used quite a lot 100 years ago. I think it's a pretty name for a little girl, I'm just not sure it will stand adulthood.
Calling your children 'Oak' or 'Dolphin' (another name I have heard), I think is almost a form of child abuse. Giving children silly names not about giving your child a name that they can cherish, it's about wanting attention for yourself. When we give our baby its name, we should aim to give it a name that will help them in life not hinder them. The name is not about us, the name is about them as they will have to live with it for life (unless they hate it so much they change it by deed poll). I have read a case where parents lost custody of their 9 year old daughter so she could change her name. The world will be hard enough for a babies growing up, I don't think that we should make it harder for them by calling them "Talula Does the Hula From Hawaii". Still, this isn't an attack on Clover, I hope you understand that:winkwink:.


----------



## lucilou

I'm not normally one to support 'wierd and wonderful' names, but compared to some that seem to be getting used these days, it's not that 'out there'.

when 'Clover' is a mature woman, her peers will be called MyKenzee and Meadow and Frogspawn and all sorts of nonsense, so she won't be any more unusual than a Sarah or a Clare (who might actually be extinct by then, come to think of it...)

I think it is good to consider the long term effects, but really, Clover is not that whacky if you ask me.


(ps I made Frogspawn up... at least I hope I did...)


----------



## mrskx0x0

What's that show called..... totally spies. There is a girl named clover in that and the second thing that came to mind tbh was a cow :/ But that is because I am not used to hearing it, if I knew her then I would think of her when I heard it and at least there is no negative baggage attached to it from tv/ films. This is actually really growing on me, it's really pretty xx


----------



## ~Roo~

lucilou said:


> *when 'Clover' is a mature woman, her peers will be called MyKenzee and Meadow and Frogspawn and all sorts of nonsense*, so she won't be any more unusual than a Sarah or a Clare (who might actually be extinct by then, come to think of it...)
> 
> I think it is good to consider the long term effects, but really, Clover is not that whacky if you ask me.

So true. I would much rather be named Clover (which people can actually spell) than be named something that is impossible to spell like so many people are doing these days. I've seen quite a few crazy spellings when I worked at a clinic and I struggled to pronounce them because they are crazy---MyKenzee, Elyzybeth, Chyloe (shiloh...yes I saw this once), Anahliyah, Harleylynn....In a bunch like that, Clover would be the lucky one! :winkwink:

But yes, I get what some of you are saying....and I completely agree about giving a child a name that they will be able to carry throughout lifehood. I say this all the time to people. And like I said, I'm not even pregnant...just wanted to see what you all thought about it as a name. Thanks again


----------



## ~Roo~

saml1 said:


> If I'm being honest I think it's ridiculous - the girl would end up with people constantly making fun of her name at school - I'm a teacher and I had a boy in my class called Oak, and I saw what happens......parents need to think about this, a name we think is 'cute' could end up being a right pain for the child!

Just to be fair, Clover isn't exactly "ridiculous." It does have a history of being used as a name and it is just as legit as Lily, Daisy, Rose or Poppy being used. It's just more rare so it's not as accepted.


----------



## Pyrrhic

https://www.structuralpackaging.com/images/portfolio/port_bg_clover.jpg

She'd be called Lurpack in school.


----------



## Samemka

~Roo~ said:


> saml1 said:
> 
> 
> If I'm being honest I think it's ridiculous - the girl would end up with people constantly making fun of her name at school - I'm a teacher and I had a boy in my class called Oak, and I saw what happens......parents need to think about this, a name we think is 'cute' could end up being a right pain for the child!
> 
> Just to be fair, Clover isn't exactly "ridiculous." It does have a history of being used as a name and it is just as legit as Lily, Daisy, Rose or Poppy being used. It's just more rare so it's not as accepted.Click to expand...

I didn't know that, but fair point!

Although, I doubt any kids at school will know that either, so to them the link to margarine will probably be what they think of rather than the fact it was used years ago, lol.

But - if we all liked the same names the world would be a boring place I guess?!


----------



## Samemka

rafwife said:


> https://www.structuralpackaging.com/images/portfolio/port_bg_clover.jpg
> 
> She'd be called Lurpack in school.

:dohh: You're right!

Let's hope she'd have a sense of humour - the little boy called Oak in my class was such a sweetie, I remember marking a peice of work he'd done - a newspaper he'd called 'The Mighty Acorn'

Bless him!


----------



## Christine1993

i personally like the name..But i dont know what id say if i met someone called clover..i think it would suit as a middle name :)


----------



## sandollar

love it:flower:


----------



## suzanne108

Wow reading the replies to this....I really didn't think Clover was that wacky a name. 

And I much prefer it to some of the names I see on here :wacko: I'm really not into these Mckenzies and Cais and Rileys!


----------



## jazmine18

it kind of remind me of a cow's(as in the animal) name, clover the cow,,, i duno why...but i suppose it could be cute, better than alot of other names :)


----------



## ~Roo~

I've never heard of Clover butter....must be a UK thing or something?!?

Therefore, I wouldn't be too worried about it over here in the states...I doubt most kids would have heard of such a thing either.


----------



## jazmine18

yea i dont think they have it in the US..but thats maybe why it would less likely be used here because the advert has a song about clover butter and everything https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVIZBu3ItHw lool yes that a link to it (im sad i kno)
but i think it would still be cute :)


----------



## Gwizz

Love it - I love nature names on little girls
xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

~Roo~ said:


> I've never heard of Clover butter....must be a UK thing or something?!?
> 
> Therefore, I wouldn't be too worried about it over here in the states...I doubt most kids would have heard of such a thing either.

Best hope she never travels to Europe then! :winkwink: Its a very famous brand over here.


----------



## sparkswillfly

lucilou said:


> I'm not normally one to support 'wierd and wonderful' names, but compared to some that seem to be getting used these days, it's not that 'out there'.
> 
> when 'Clover' is a mature woman, her peers will be called MyKenzee and Meadow and Frogspawn and all sorts of nonsense, so she won't be any more unusual than a Sarah or a Clare (who might actually be extinct by then, come to think of it...)
> 
> I think it is good to consider the long term effects, but really, Clover is not that whacky if you ask me.
> 
> 
> (ps I made Frogspawn up... at least I hope I did...)

you might want to watch who you are insulting before you post


----------



## Kirstin

lucilou said:


> I'm not normally one to support 'wierd and wonderful' names, but compared to some that seem to be getting used these days, it's not that 'out there'.
> 
> when 'Clover' is a mature woman, her peers will be called MyKenzee and Meadow and Frogspawn and all sorts of nonsense, so she won't be any more unusual than a Sarah or a Clare (who might actually be extinct by then, come to think of it...)
> 
> I think it is good to consider the long term effects, but really, Clover is not that whacky if you ask me.
> 
> 
> (ps I made Frogspawn up... at least I hope I did...)

Since when is Meadow a 'nonsense' name and how can you put it in the same category as chavvy made up names?


----------



## sparkswillfly

Im so mad its unreal. How dare you insult my daughters name? Why would you do that? Its not exactly a name you would just pluck out of thin air you have obviously seen it on here. If you dont like it, I dont care but no need for that is there?


----------



## JessiHD

sparkswillfly said:


> Im so mad its unreal. How dare you insult my daughters name? Why would you do that? Its not exactly a name you would just pluck out of thin air you have obviously seen it on here. If you dont like it, I dont care but no need for that is there?

I'm sure it wasn't personal.


----------



## mz_jackie86

I actually really like it!!x


----------



## ~Roo~

Sparkswillfly---I know you aren't talking to me but since this is my thread I thought I would reply. There really is no reason to get upset. Your daughter has a beautiful name, I actually love Meadow (it's right up there with Clover) but not everyone has the same taste in names and to some, names like that are "nonsense, made-up" names. There are people out there that aren't as open-minded...but that's nothing to get upset over. People say they dislike my name all the time...it's boring, dated, dull....but I'm not offended. It's just a name and not everyone is going to like it.

Kirstin---I agree, Meadow isn't a 'nonsense' name but neither is Clover, so I hope that's not what you're implying.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Its one thing to not like someones name.. its another to slate it on a public forum. Like I said its not a name you would just pick from thin air, and I think its very personal to insult the name I chose for my child.


----------



## ~Roo~

sparkswillfly said:


> Its one thing to not like someones name.. its another to slate it on a public forum. Like I said its not a name you would just pick from thin air, and I think its very personal to insult the name they chose for their child.

You really shouldn't take it personally (unless you have a bad history with this specific poster and think she's out for you or something....?) 

But honestly, you shouldn't let some random, anonymous person on the internet make you feel that way....try to just blow it off. It really isn't something to get worked up over.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Well I guess Im not thick skinned enough to brush it off. It upsets me that someone would be so rude and put my daughters name in the same league as frogspawn.. I mean seriously.. most people are going to find that extremely offensive.


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: I'm sure they didn't mean it like that at all, Sam.

Although I understand why you'd think that way. To be honest, I don't pay much attention to the signatures of other people... (sorry!!! :blush: ) unless I really know the poster and whatnot.

Meadow is a beautiful name. My OH has commented on it a number of times when he sees the pictures on my FB. I think he was toying with the idea of naming our girl that, if we ever have another. I told him if we did you'd probably hop on a plane and come here and kick his butt!

:rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## Freyasmum

sparkswillfly said:


> Its one thing to not like someones name.. its another to slate it on a public forum. Like I said its not a name you would just pick from thin air, and I think its very personal to insult the name I chose for my child.

I totally agree with you. It seems to me that she has seen your daughter's name and included it intentionally.

Having said that, I think you need to try to let it go.
Meadow is a beautiful name. You made a lovely choice which I'm sure your beautiful wee girl will thank you for one day. :hugs:
Please try not to let one ignorant mean-spirited person's comment upset you.


----------



## lucilou

whoa steady on guys Jeez... If you are going to bother posting on forums with such a wide range of people you are going to get some people who think along the same lines as you and some people that don't. I meant absolutely no offense whatsoever but if people like you are going to deliberately make a mountain out of a molehill I will keep my opinions to myself in future, which sounds like it would suit everyone.

Just for the record I am not 'ignorant and mean-spirited' and I did not deliberately pick 'meadow' to victimize an individual because I saw it in their signature, it was just an example...

See ya...


----------



## sparkswillfly

lucilou said:


> whoa steady on guys Jeez... If you are going to bother posting on forums with such a wide range of people you are going to get some people who think along the same lines as you and some people that don't. I meant absolutely no offense whatsoever but if people like you are going to deliberately make a mountain out of a molehill I will keep my opinions to myself in future, which sounds like it would suit everyone.
> 
> Just for the record I am not 'ignorant and mean-spirited' and I did not deliberately pick 'meadow' to victimize an individual because I saw it in their signature, it was just an example...
> 
> See ya...

Theres a whole range of people on this forum with different opinions on everything but nobody on here ever takes the piss out of someone elses child. 

You may not like it but you need to keep that sort of thing to yourself in future. Its not just an example its my daughters name, its not a name you would have heard anywhere else so to take the piss out of it on here is beyond rude.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Ill only say this.. you chose whatever name you want for your child its got sod all to do with anyone. if people say a certain name is stupid then thats there problem. you call them whatever you want. When i think of the name clover i think irish free spirit and peaceful.


----------



## helen1234

lucilou said:


> whoa steady on guys Jeez... If you are going to bother posting on forums with such a wide range of people you are going to get some people who think along the same lines as you and some people that don't. I meant absolutely no offense whatsoever but if people like you are going to deliberately make a mountain out of a molehill I will keep my opinions to myself in future, which sounds like it would suit everyone.
> 
> Just for the record I am not 'ignorant and mean-spirited' and I did not deliberately pick 'meadow' to victimize an individual because I saw it in their signature, it was just an example...
> 
> See ya...

maybe hun you should just apologise because you've upset someone, and learn from it, 
you say your not ignorant and then say see ya... doesnt help you does it :shrug:


----------



## lisa35

I like it but would probably call my horse it, not my child sorry!


----------



## FierceAngel

helen1234 said:


> lucilou said:
> 
> 
> whoa steady on guys Jeez... If you are going to bother posting on forums with such a wide range of people you are going to get some people who think along the same lines as you and some people that don't. I meant absolutely no offense whatsoever but if people like you are going to deliberately make a mountain out of a molehill I will keep my opinions to myself in future, which sounds like it would suit everyone.
> 
> Just for the record I am not 'ignorant and mean-spirited' and I did not deliberately pick 'meadow' to victimize an individual because I saw it in their signature, it was just an example...
> 
> See ya...
> 
> maybe hun you should just apologise because you've upset someone, and learn from it,
> you say your not ignorant and then say see ya... doesnt help you does it :shrug:Click to expand...


my thoughts exactly..


as for the name im not sure i do like it but maybe as a middle name?


----------



## Tiff

It's her opinion. :shrug: 

She explained that she didn't mean it in the way it was taken (a deliberate slight against someone's daughter) so what does she have to apologize for? If she didn't like the name, she doesn't like the name. Surely for every name that we all dislike, there is a child on this forum named it?

I just think that this might be one of those times to just let it go, rather than getting all worked up about it. :hugs: 

I still love the name Meadow, btw. When I think of it, I'm reminded of Spring and flowers and all sorts of pretty stuff. Is that why you named her it Sam? Or is there another meaning behind it? :hugs:

Oh! And as for Clover, personally I'm not a fan. I either think of bunnies or cows. :wacko:


----------



## Ilove

These name forums are for opinions about names. Doesn't matter if your kid happens to have one of the names, and it doesn't matter if the opinion is good or bad. Not everyone is going to like your kids name whether it's Meadow or Clover or Steve or Jane. Aslong as the person isn't being horrible to you personally about it you need to learn to live with that

The post wasn't a personal attack on you or your daughter, sparks, she never said a thing about you. It was someone saying that in their opinion some of the really different names being used today aren't up to much, and she happened to use Meadow as an example. You can't possibly say she MUST have got that from your signature. For all you know she knows of a little girl in her own life called Meadow, or she read it in a book, saw it on TV, or got it from her own mind
Why should that affect you? You personally clearly love Meadow, and so do lots of other people. If you're not open to criticism or difference in opinion I don't think the name forum is the place to be

You could have said "my daughters name is Meadow and I love it because----- and it's not really int he same league as Frogspawn"
But you didn't. You made a snappy, threatening post accusing her of picking on you and your kid


----------



## taperjeangirl

I like Clover, I had it on my final list of names but Daisys Daddy said no! I also had Petal and honeysuckle, which I am sure the previous poster (i forget her name) would claim to be nonsense names too.

I can totally understand why Sam got upset tbh, especially when she didnt just mention Meadows name but then went on to call it nonsense.
I would be upset too it someone had classed Daisy's name that way.
Just my opinion.


----------



## taperjeangirl

P.S. There is no such thing as a child with a nonsense name, we choose their names because we love it, and I think a little bit of difference is needed these days!


----------



## suzanne108

People....can this Meadow argument be laid to rest??!!! 

People have different opinions....its the way of the world :)


----------



## sparkswillfly

Please explain to me where I was threatening? :shrug: I must have missed that bit.

There a plenty of names Im not keen on on the forum but I would never say 'I dont like Clover its a stupid name along the lines of (insert names on the forum I dont like)' Because I wouldnt want someone to come across it and be upset whether I knew them or not. You have to be careful when posting about names because you can easily upset someone. Its ok to say you dont like something but theres no need to call it nonsense and liken it to frogspawn whether its Meadow, John or Bob, it could be really hurtful to someone. So care is needed is what Im trying to say.

If she had said she met someone in RL with that name and didnt like it and apologised then fair enough but she didnt. You cant tell me in the 6 months shes been a member that she has never come across my posts or a thread titled Meadow.. Im not saying it was a delibrate attack on me at all, Im saying she was careless as to offended someone with her post.


Tyff - I really love all nature names and couldnt find one that wasnt too hippyish! OH said absolutely no way to Blossom which I love, he said it was a dogs name. Then I came across Meadow on an american tv show. Ive never seen it anywhere else. I really wanted a name that was unique but not too wacky at the same time.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Back to the OP - I think Clovers a nice name the only thing that would put me off is the butter.


----------



## ~Roo~

suzanne108 said:


> People....can this Meadow argument be laid to rest??!!!
> 
> People have different opinions....its the way of the world :)

Thank you suzanne108! My post has become completely hijacked and people aren't commenting about my original question anymore.

If you have more arguing to do...please send eachother PMs. Thanks.


----------



## suzanne108

Hehe 8 pages long about one name!!! Got sick of seeing it on my User CP (but I'm too nosy to unsubscribe hehe!)

I think the final result was kinda that people have mixed opinions on the name Clover :rofl: and I like it.....and even though I'm from the UK I never thought of the butter link until someone else mentioned it :thumbup:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Nooo i really don't like it some names just shouldn't be allowed on kids lol


----------



## toby2

i went to college with a girl named clover-she did get a little bit of teasing but nothing major,dont really see how it is different to daisy myself?
:)


----------



## Genna

I love it! and Oohhhh my goodness that baby girl is SOO precious :cloud9:


----------



## Snowball

I quite like it :)


----------



## Love Bunny

Clover is a pretty name ^_^ Me and my OH were thinking of it but it doesn't go very well with *Reader* :( Ignore all the idiots chiming on about butter! I mean whats so bad about butter???? Why would it instigate bullying??? :shrug: Anyone planning on bulling someone about butter is pretty damn pathetic :rofl: Everyone LOVES butter! That should be more reason to call your baby clover! =D ! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lily123

Awww i think clover is a gorgeous name for a girl!
it's really different:)
xxx


----------



## Love Bunny

JessiHD said:


> saml1 said:
> 
> 
> If I'm being honest I think it's ridiculous - the girl would end up with people constantly making fun of her name at school - I'm a teacher and I had a boy in my class called Oak, and I saw what happens......parents need to think about this, a name we think is 'cute' could end up being a right pain for the child!
> 
> Too right about the ridiculous names, although in defense of Clover I think it was used quite a lot 100 years ago. I think it's a pretty name for a little girl, I'm just not sure it will stand adulthood.
> Calling your children 'Oak' or 'Dolphin' (another name I have heard), I think is almost a form of child abuse. Giving children silly names not about giving your child a name that they can cherish, it's about wanting attention for yourself. When we give our baby its name, we should aim to give it a name that will help them in life not hinder them. The name is not about us, the name is about them as they will have to live with it for life (unless they hate it so much they change it by deed poll). I have read a case where parents lost custody of their 9 year old daughter so she could change her name. The world will be hard enough for a babies growing up, I don't think that we should make it harder for them by calling them "Talula Does the Hula From Hawaii". Still, this isn't an attack on Clover, I hope you understand that:winkwink:.Click to expand...

I hadn't read this before now... and to be honest I think what you wrote is really quite snobbish and disgusting! One of my best and oldest friends is called Oak and I think its a beautiful name and he is now 23 and it suits him now like it always has done down to the ground. And funnily enough thats what our baby would have been called (Oak or Sage) had she been a boy. It hardly compairs to your _pathetic_ comparison of "Dolphin" ! 

I really don't get what people mean when they say - _"I don't know how it will stand in adulthood"_ You grow up with your name and it grows with you :shrug: its not like all of a sudden you hit 28 and its like OH NO! MY NAME IS CHILDISH NOW!?

I mean god what about names like "Betty" or "Doreen" or "Brenda" ?? They are very pretty old lady names but I couldn't imagine them on a baby??? I mean god forbid calling them something what apparently won't suit them all the way through their lives!!!
_
"Giving children silly names not about giving your child a name that they can cherish, it's about wanting attention for yourself."_

Sorry hun but thats where you're *WRONG*.

If you wanna go calling your babies nice "normal" common names, then you do that. But you should NEVER ever ridicule parents for calling their children names that they genuinely love that are NOT attention seeking. At the end of the day its people like you poking fun at people with different names that are the issue.

I can't count on one hand how many friends I have who have the same name as another and thats not counting people who I am only aquainted with either! I know about 6 Charlottes, 8 Adams, 5 Matts/Matthews (one of whome is my OH!) 4 Jacks, 3 Carolines etc the list is endless! And I myself am one of about 8 Jessica's I know! And guess what! I *HATE* that my name is common and I wish my mum had called me something more exotic!

I would _love_ for my baby to have a name that no one else they know has. Because that to me is something that they will cherish. Not the fact that they know 6 others with their same name.

Its all about personality and who you baby grows up to be. And I think a name has alot to do with how they will turn out in this day and age. All my friends who have "unusual" or "different" names are the most beautiful people I know - They are kind, generous, open minded and very individual people who love that their names set them apart from everyone else! And wouldn't think twice about condecending someones name choice! When I've been with them and we meet new people they have comments like "WOW I love your name" and "what is its meaning" or "I'm so jealous I wish I had a name like yours!"

Comments like yours, among others about so-called different names are very selfish and narrow minded and extremely insulting and demeaning to people who _have_ named their children alternative names.

I know if I had read this and my baby was here (with some "whacky" name which I'm sure you'd be quick to slate!) I would be extremely upset.

I wouldn't take this personally as this is for pretty much everyone with a problem with people calling their kids something different.

WOW! Sorry for the essay everyone! Hope reading it wasnt too much of a waste of time ;) And apologies ~Roo~ for monopolising your thread and going slightly off topic hahaha I am in a ranty mood :haha:

People need to get over it that names like "katie" and "amy" just don't cut the mustard for some people!









Mmmmm mustard :rofl:


----------



## Love Bunny

And by the way before ANYONE tries to stab me for saying the names "katie" and "amy" I was using them as collective examples of common names NOT stating that I don't like them or that they are dull and boring :) personally I think they are both very pretty and love all their spelling variations! xxx


----------



## JessiHD

Lovebunny

I am really shocked by what you have said about me and how judgemental you are. You have called me snobbish, disgusting, pathetic, selfish, demeaning, and insulting because I dare to say that I don't like certain names. Because I feel sorry for children who are so unhappy with their name that at 9 years old they ask to become a ward of Court so they can change their name:

https://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeands...nships.newzealand?gusrc=rss&feed=networkfront

I can't believe that you or any mother on this forum would condone the actions of parents that have caused so much pain and suffering to that little girl but you are doing exactly that. If I decided to call my baby 'Adolf Hitler', 'Hate' or 'Sl*g' would you say 'I love that name, it's so unusual!'? I find it hard to imagine. I may have a different threshold than you, but everyone has limits however 'open-minded' they claim they are.

I think that exposing your children to ridicule amoungst their peers, is a form of child abuse, intentional or otherwise. I don't care if you think I'm wrong, I know people who's lives have been made a misery at school because they have an outlandish name and I grew up in Brighton which is generally very tolerant. By the way name 'Oak' came from a post by saml1 who is a teacher and sees it happen. I'm not sure why it isn't comparable to Dolphin, it is also a noun that I has been appropriated for a boys name. 

Also, I wouldn't make fun of someone because of their name, I'm not a horrible person whatever you may think. I might question the judgement of the parents in my own mind but I wouldn't treat them any differently.

We won't agree on any of this of course but I think as you have launched quite a vicious and public attack on me it is only right for me to defend myself.


----------



## firegirlv

Sorry,but i would just have to make a joke about butter !!!! :shrug:


----------



## Love Bunny

For a start, if you had read my post properly you would find that:


I didn't say that _YOU_ were snobbish OR disgusting - I said what you wrote was snobbish and disgusting. Nowhere in my post did I call you pathetic, selfish, demeaning, and insulting either. Like I said if you read what I put I said that your _post_ was these things and some of your comments :thumbup: NOT you personally which you are very quick to play the victim of
Its nothing to do with what you "dare" to say, you can say what you like til the cows come home but its to do with how you put it and what you implied. You can say what you like to justify it but it was pretty cruel.
No-one said about calling their children anything obscene like slag or hate or Adolf Hitler - thats just you being a little bit extreme and exaggerating I think! And I really don't even think "Dolphin" goes into that poor catagory of names you selected!
I'd hardly call it a vicious attack on you really, I think thats over-reacting a little! _Again_ if you read my post I told you not to take it personally (which sadly you clearly have!) and that it was directed at many other posts & opinions similar to yours.
Lastly you seem to be refering to names of very vast differences which is really quite contradicting being as I don't think anyone would put "slag" and "Dolphin" in the same catagory :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

:dohh:

I thought we already established that what might be a 'weird' name to one person isn't to another.

Why on earth is everyone getting so heated up over it? Honestly, it's a *name*! Call your kids what you like! There's going to be people all across life who will like it, and those who won't.

The grass is always greener. I have friends with unique names and hated it because they could never find personalized stuff, or got teased. People have complained about having too common of a name because there were a bunch of kids with the same name as them.

For pete's sake, you can't win! Just let it go and to each their own!


----------



## ~Roo~

Tyff said:


> :dohh:
> 
> I thought we already established that what might be a 'weird' name to one person isn't to another.
> 
> Why on earth is everyone getting so heated up over it? Honestly, it's a *name*! Call your kids what you like! There's going to be people all across life who will like it, and those who won't.
> 
> The grass is always greener. I have friends with unique names and hated it because they could never find personalized stuff, or got teased. People have complained about having too common of a name because there were a bunch of kids with the same name as them.
> 
> For pete's sake, you can't win! Just let it go and to each their own!

Yes, this. Everyone has a different opinion. Everyone has a different naming style. And that's okay. I can't stand when people name their beautiful baby girls a boys name like Ryan, but does that mean I'm right and they're wrong? No. It's just a difference of opinion...and there's no reason to get so heated over it. 



> I think that exposing your children to ridicule amoungst their peers, is a form of child abuse, intentional or otherwise.

I just need to comment on this. Child abuse...Really? I think you're being a little over-dramatic here. You can't protect your children from everything, and every kid is going to get teased at some point in their life. It's part of growing up. If your kid isn't teased for being named Julia Goolia then they will get teased for the clothes they where, the lunch they bring, the answer they gave in class....there will always be something. It's life and you can't hold your kid's hand every second until they turn 18 so you are going to have to get used to it.


----------



## JessiHD

Love Bunny said:


> For a start, if you had read my post properly you would find that:
> 
> 
> I didn't say that _YOU_ were snobbish OR disgusting - I said what you wrote was snobbish and disgusting. Nowhere in my post did I call you pathetic, selfish, demeaning, and insulting either. Like I said if you wrote what I put I said that your _post_ was these things and some of your comments :thumbup:
> Its nothing to do with what you "dare" to say, you can say what you like til the cows come home but its to do with how you put it and what you implied. You can say what you like to justify it but it was pretty cruel.
> No-one said about calling their children anything obscene like slag or hate or Adolf Hitler - thats just you being a little bit extreme and exaggerating I think! And I really don't even think "Dolphin" goes into that poor catagory of names you selected!
> I'd hardly call it a vicious attack on you really, I think thats over-reacting a little! _Again_ if you read my post I told you not to take it personally (which sadly you clearly have!) and that it was directed at many other posts & opinions similar to yours.
> Lastly you seem to be refering to names of very vast differences which is really quite contradicting being as I don't think anyone would put "slag" and "Dolphin" in the same catagory :rofl:

1. Saying what I wrote e.g. my opinion is snobbish and disgusting is the same as saying I am. My opinions are what makes my personality and my personality is what makes me what I am. Therefore if you say that what I wrote is snobbish then you say that I am snobbish. There is no distinction. Again: "Comments like yours, among others about so-called different names are very selfish and narrow minded and extremely insulting and demeaning to people who have named their children alternative names." I believe you have used the words "selfish", "narrow minded", "insulting" and "demeaning".

2. I don't see what I said what cruel. I didn't say that anyone called Oak or Dolphin is likely to be an idiot or loser. You posted your response because I have an opinion that is different to yours. I think its cruel to give a child a name that can be emotionally and socially damaging to them, you think its cruel for me to voice this opinion.

3. I was just using the "Obscene" names to show that everyone has limits to what they feel people should name their children, so as you are saying I'm being extreme I have proved my point. 

4. If you don't want me to take your post personally, don't quote my post and then analyse everything I say. Put a general post about peoples opinions on outlandish names. You picked my post alone, you singled me out and that makes it personal. Also don't use such emotive words as snobbish and disgusting. You might say its over reacting but I am actually very insulted. You can't make a personal attack on what I say and then say 'Don't take it personally.' 

5. Again, of course I wasn't putting Dolphin and Slag in the same catergory, I was pointing out that there were always going to be names that people think are going too far. For some it might be Clover (not me I hasten to add Roo, I have told you my opinions on that), for some Oak, others Dolphin and almost everyone Slag (its against UK law anyway).


----------



## JessiHD

~Roo~ said:


> Tyff said:
> 
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> I thought we already established that what might be a 'weird' name to one person isn't to another.
> 
> Why on earth is everyone getting so heated up over it? Honestly, it's a *name*! Call your kids what you like! There's going to be people all across life who will like it, and those who won't.
> 
> The grass is always greener. I have friends with unique names and hated it because they could never find personalized stuff, or got teased. People have complained about having too common of a name because there were a bunch of kids with the same name as them.
> 
> For pete's sake, you can't win! Just let it go and to each their own!
> 
> Yes, this. Everyone has a different opinion. Everyone has a different naming style. And that's okay. I can't stand when people name their beautiful baby girls a boys name like Ryan, but does that mean I'm right and they're wrong? No. It's just a difference of opinion...and there's no reason to get so heated over it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that exposing your children to ridicule amoungst their peers, is a form of child abuse, intentional or otherwise.Click to expand...
> 
> I just need to comment on this. Child abuse...Really? I think you're being a little over-dramatic here. You can't protect your children from everything, and every kid is going to get teased at some point in their life. It's part of growing up. If your kid isn't teased for being named Julia Goolia then they will get teased for the clothes they where, the lunch they bring, the answer they gave in class....there will always be something. It's life and you can't hold your kid's hand every second until they turn 18 so you are going to have to get used to it.Click to expand...


Yes I do think it can be akin to child abuse in some cases. Read the Guardian article I posted.


----------



## Love Bunny

JessiHD said:


> 1. Saying what I wrote e.g. my opinion is snobbish and disgusting is the same as saying I am. My opinions are what makes my personality and my personality is what makes me what I am. Therefore if you say that what I wrote is snobbish then you say that I am snobbish. There is no distinction. Again: "Comments like yours, among others about so-called different names are very selfish and narrow minded and extremely insulting and demeaning to people who have named their children alternative names." I believe you have used the words "selfish", "narrow minded", "insulting" and "demeaning".
> 
> 2. I don't see what I said what cruel. I didn't say that anyone called Oak or Dolphin is likely to be an idiot or loser. You posted your response because I have an opinion that is different to yours. I think its cruel to give a child a name that can be emotionally and socially damaging to them, you think its cruel for me to voice this opinion.
> 
> 3. I was just using the "Obscene" names to show that everyone has limits to what they feel people should name their children, so as you are saying I'm being extreme I have proved my point.
> 
> 4. If you don't want me to take your post personally, don't quote my post and then analyse everything I say. Put a general post about peoples opinions on outlandish names. You picked my post alone, you singled me out and that makes it personal. Also don't use such emotive words as snobbish and disgusting. You might say its over reacting but I am actually very insulted. You can't make a personal attack on what I say and then say 'Don't take it personally.'
> 
> 5. Again, of course I wasn't putting Dolphin and Slag in the same catergory, I was pointing out that there were always going to be names that people think are going too far. For some it might be Clover (not me I hasten to add Roo, I have told you my opinions on that), for some Oak, others Dolphin and almost everyone Slag (its against UK law anyway).

Nope sorry you are wrong again.

If I was to say to someone "You are stupid" it would certainly be different from me saying "You are acting stupid"

There is a difference

But if you wanna play the victim, be my guest.

Like I said "comments LIKE yours" does not mean "YOU ARE"

Wow you really like wallowing don't you?


----------



## Genna

Love Bunny said:


> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saml1 said:
> 
> 
> If I'm being honest I think it's ridiculous - the girl would end up with people constantly making fun of her name at school - I'm a teacher and I had a boy in my class called Oak, and I saw what happens......parents need to think about this, a name we think is 'cute' could end up being a right pain for the child!
> 
> Too right about the ridiculous names, although in defense of Clover I think it was used quite a lot 100 years ago. I think it's a pretty name for a little girl, I'm just not sure it will stand adulthood.
> Calling your children 'Oak' or 'Dolphin' (another name I have heard), I think is almost a form of child abuse. Giving children silly names not about giving your child a name that they can cherish, it's about wanting attention for yourself. When we give our baby its name, we should aim to give it a name that will help them in life not hinder them. The name is not about us, the name is about them as they will have to live with it for life (unless they hate it so much they change it by deed poll). I have read a case where parents lost custody of their 9 year old daughter so she could change her name. The world will be hard enough for a babies growing up, I don't think that we should make it harder for them by calling them "Talula Does the Hula From Hawaii". Still, this isn't an attack on Clover, I hope you understand that:winkwink:.Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn't read this before now... and to be honest I think what you wrote is really quite snobbish and disgusting! One of my best and oldest friends is called Oak and I think its a beautiful name and he is now 23 and it suits him now like it always has done down to the ground. And funnily enough thats what our baby would have been called (Oak or Sage) had she been a boy. It hardly compairs to your _pathetic_ comparison of "Dolphin" !
> 
> I really don't get what people mean when they say - _"I don't know how it will stand in adulthood"_ You grow up with your name and it grows with you :shrug: its not like all of a sudden you hit 28 and its like OH NO! MY NAME IS CHILDISH NOW!?
> 
> I mean god what about names like "Betty" or "Doreen" or "Brenda" ?? They are very pretty old lady names but I couldn't imagine them on a baby??? I mean god forbid calling them something what apparently won't suit them all the way through their lives!!!
> _
> "Giving children silly names not about giving your child a name that they can cherish, it's about wanting attention for yourself."_
> 
> Sorry hun but thats where you're *WRONG*.
> 
> If you wanna go calling your babies nice "normal" common names, then you do that. But you should NEVER ever ridicule parents for calling their children names that they genuinely love that are NOT attention seeking. At the end of the day its people like you poking fun at people with different names that are the issue.
> 
> I can't count on one hand how many friends I have who have the same name as another and thats not counting people who I am only aquainted with either! I know about 6 Charlottes, 8 Adams, 5 Matts/Matthews (one of whome is my OH!) 4 Jacks, 3 Carolines etc the list is endless! And I myself am one of about 8 Jessica's I know! And guess what! I *HATE* that my name is common and I wish my mum had called me something more exotic!
> 
> I would _love_ for my baby to have a name that no one else they know has. Because that to me is something that they will cherish. Not the fact that they know 6 others with their same name.
> 
> Its all about personality and who you baby grows up to be. And I think a name has alot to do with how they will turn out in this day and age. All my friends who have "unusual" or "different" names are the most beautiful people I know - They are kind, generous, open minded and very individual people who love that their names set them apart from everyone else! And wouldn't think twice about condecending someones name choice! When I've been with them and we meet new people they have comments like "WOW I love your name" and "what is its meaning" or "I'm so jealous I wish I had a name like yours!"
> 
> Comments like yours, among others about so-called different names are very selfish and narrow minded and extremely insulting and demeaning to people who _have_ named their children alternative names.
> 
> I know if I had read this and my baby was here (with some "whacky" name which I'm sure you'd be quick to slate!) I would be extremely upset.
> 
> I wouldn't take this personally as this is for pretty much everyone with a problem with people calling their kids something different.
> 
> WOW! Sorry for the essay everyone! Hope reading it wasnt too much of a waste of time ;) And apologies ~Roo~ for monopolising your thread and going slightly off topic hahaha I am in a ranty mood :haha:
> 
> People need to get over it that names like "katie" and "amy" just don't cut the mustard for some people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm mustard :rofl:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## JessiHD

Love Bunny said:


> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> 1. Saying what I wrote e.g. my opinion is snobbish and disgusting is the same as saying I am. My opinions are what makes my personality and my personality is what makes me what I am. Therefore if you say that what I wrote is snobbish then you say that I am snobbish. There is no distinction. Again: "Comments like yours, among others about so-called different names are very selfish and narrow minded and extremely insulting and demeaning to people who have named their children alternative names." I believe you have used the words "selfish", "narrow minded", "insulting" and "demeaning".
> 
> 2. I don't see what I said what cruel. I didn't say that anyone called Oak or Dolphin is likely to be an idiot or loser. You posted your response because I have an opinion that is different to yours. I think its cruel to give a child a name that can be emotionally and socially damaging to them, you think its cruel for me to voice this opinion.
> 
> 3. I was just using the "Obscene" names to show that everyone has limits to what they feel people should name their children, so as you are saying I'm being extreme I have proved my point.
> 
> 4. If you don't want me to take your post personally, don't quote my post and then analyse everything I say. Put a general post about peoples opinions on outlandish names. You picked my post alone, you singled me out and that makes it personal. Also don't use such emotive words as snobbish and disgusting. You might say its over reacting but I am actually very insulted. You can't make a personal attack on what I say and then say 'Don't take it personally.'
> 
> 5. Again, of course I wasn't putting Dolphin and Slag in the same catergory, I was pointing out that there were always going to be names that people think are going too far. For some it might be Clover (not me I hasten to add Roo, I have told you my opinions on that), for some Oak, others Dolphin and almost everyone Slag (its against UK law anyway).
> 
> Nope sorry you are wrong again.
> 
> If I was to say to someone "You are stupid" it would certainly be different from me saying "You are acting stupid"
> 
> There is a difference
> 
> But if you wanna play the victim, be my guest.
> 
> Like I said "comments LIKE yours" does not mean "YOU ARE"
> 
> Wow you really like wallowing don't you?Click to expand...

Rubbish. If you were to say "You are acting selfishly" it is the same as saying "You are selfish." Don't argue semantics with me. You insulted me on a public forum without knowing me. I don't think I'm playing the victim or wallowing, I'm just standing up for myself and what I believe in.


----------



## Love Bunny

ANYWAY! As much as I love a good banter I really can't stand all this clucking! At least if your going to argue a point please don't use the "poor me, you called me names" card. When I really didn't. Again really sorry ~Roo~ I have a habit of getting myself into an earbashing ! !

I'll leave you ladies to it :hugs:

xX


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl:



=D


----------



## JessiHD

Two hormonal ladies and two very different opinions are not a great combination!:winkwink: Sorry Roo!


----------



## sparkswillfly

This is why I dont comment on name threads because someone is always going to be offended. Names are such a personal thing. It was me earlier in the thread.


----------



## letia659

:shock: wow over a name this is fun to read though and since this post I gotta say reading the name clover over so much Im warmin up to it lol and once mustard was mentioned thats all Ive been thinkin bout :) not sure why everyone thinks they gotta fight over difference of opinion or why some opinions are so harsh cant we all get along :) 

this thread reminded me of the song "a boy named sue" by Johnny Cash :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1BJfDvSITY


----------



## ~Roo~

^^^ :haha:


----------



## suzanne108

~Roo~ said:


> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> People....can this Meadow argument be laid to rest??!!!
> 
> People have different opinions....its the way of the world :)
> 
> Thank you suzanne108! My post has become completely hijacked and people aren't commenting about my original question anymore.
> 
> If you have more arguing to do...please send eachother PMs. Thanks.Click to expand...

What happened to the PMs? 

This argument is pathetic imo!!! 

And my little boy is called Dolphin....I believe someone called that pathetic?? 

(I don't really have a little boy called Dolphin :haha: but I COULD...and the person that called it pathetic was the one pro unusual names :nope: )


----------



## polo_princess

Ladies i think you need to take a step back from this thread and stop getting so personal with eachother.

Like Sparks has said, names are a personal choice, personal to you and your partner, its *nobody else place* to make judgement on what name you choose for your child.

There is such as a thing called tact and i think a few people need to think about what they are posting before you hit the submit reply button. You many not *mean* to offend someone with your opinion but if you do then you should accept that not start arguing about it


----------



## JessiHD

The debate is over now ladies.:flower:


----------



## Jody R

I don't like the name Clover but if you do like it then use it (I know you said it's not happening yet but I mean if it does) and don't care what I like or anyone else here likes. If you think it's the perfect name for your little girl and you have chosen it with thought and love and care then it is the perfect name for her.

I've had the butter song in my head since I opened the thread but it's no worse than Flora (also a butter in the UK) or Ariel (a soap powder) and those are both lovely names that are or have been quite popular.

I have seen the article about the little girl called Talula Does The Hula In Hawaii before and I did feel very sorry for her. If I remember that's where the other names, Adolf Hitler and Hate etc, came from too. The article was prompted because a bakery refused to ice a birthday cake for little Adolf Hitler who was about to turn 3 or 4 and the parents went to the press to complain. I think social services became involved when the story came to light but not necessarily because of the names (apologies if that's wrong, it's been a while since I read the article.) There was even some poor child named Number 16 Bus Stop and in cases like that I think the parents should be prevented from registering the name (is it France that has an official list of approved names? If the name isn't on it you can't use it.)

I do think all those names in the article I read are a little extreme and in the case of the little boy named Adolf Hitler (who has two sisters with nazi themed names too) I do think those names were given in an attention seeking way rather than a "what a beautiful, unique name for my child who I love" way, so I can understand someone saying that those names are a form of attention seeking. Nobody with any grasp of history can say they chose those names for their child with any thought other than hatred of somebody in mind and they have used their baby to show that. Why could the parents not change their own names instead of forcing them on their children?

The ones in debate here, Clover, Oak, Dolphin, Meadow, they may be a little unusual for some people and quite ordinary for others. Not everyone will like them but it doesn't matter as long as the children do.

My children's names are quite ordinary to anyone but us and I don't care. To me they are the most beautiful names in the world and special because they so obviously were the right names for my babies. I don't care if Dolphin's mum thinks they are boring (example only, no offence meant) because when I hear them I hear the most beautiful names ever and I chose them with love and care (as did Dolphin's mum). The most unusual is Ally's middle name, MacRae, which is an old family name and quite special to me even before I chose it for my son's middle name.

My mum wanted to name me Posy when I was born and I would have been Dozy Posy or Poser (or worse) at school and I know I would have hated it. Instead my Dad chose Jody which was a bit unusual at the time but fairly ordinary now.


----------



## Panda_Ally

I like it... esp with the jane bit as well!!


----------



## surprisebaby

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

surprisebaby said:


> lucilou said:
> 
> 
> I'm not normally one to support 'wierd and wonderful' names, but compared to some that seem to be getting used these days, it's not that 'out there'.
> 
> when 'Clover' is a mature woman, her peers will be called MyKenzee and Meadow and Frogspawn and all sorts of nonsense, so she won't be any more unusual than a Sarah or a Clare (who might actually be extinct by then, come to think of it...)
> 
> I think it is good to consider the long term effects, but really, Clover is not that whacky if you ask me.
> 
> 
> (ps I made Frogspawn up... at least I hope I did...)
> 
> lol, That was a funny post!!Click to expand...

Not really. :growlmad:


----------



## surprisebaby

Clover is a cute name, but the assosiation with the margarine not so good. But i like it how it makes me think of a four leaf clover, which is obviously very lucky!!!


----------



## surprisebaby

sparkswillfly said:


> surprisebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucilou said:
> 
> 
> I'm not normally one to support 'wierd and wonderful' names, but compared to some that seem to be getting used these days, it's not that 'out there'.
> 
> when 'Clover' is a mature woman, her peers will be called MyKenzee and Meadow and Frogspawn and all sorts of nonsense, so she won't be any more unusual than a Sarah or a Clare (who might actually be extinct by then, come to think of it...)
> 
> I think it is good to consider the long term effects, but really, Clover is not that whacky if you ask me.
> 
> 
> (ps I made Frogspawn up... at least I hope I did...)
> 
> lol, That was a funny post!!Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. :growlmad:Click to expand...

I wrote that before i read the rest of the forum. sorry. I tried to delete it but you got there first


----------



## sparkswillfly

surprisebaby said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucilou said:
> 
> 
> whoa steady on guys Jeez... If you are going to bother posting on forums with such a wide range of people you are going to get some people who think along the same lines as you and some people that don't. I meant absolutely no offense whatsoever but if people like you are going to deliberately make a mountain out of a molehill I will keep my opinions to myself in future, which sounds like it would suit everyone.
> 
> Just for the record I am not 'ignorant and mean-spirited' and I did not deliberately pick 'meadow' to victimize an individual because I saw it in their signature, it was just an example...
> 
> See ya...
> 
> Theres a whole range of people on this forum with different opinions on everything but nobody on here ever takes the piss out of someone elses child.
> 
> You may not like it but you need to keep that sort of thing to yourself in future. Its not just an example its my daughters name, its not a name you would have heard anywhere else so to take the piss out of it on here is beyond rude.Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are being way too sensitive. Lucilou did not deliberately see the name Meadow and put it in her post to take make fun of the name you chose for your daughter. She wasn't even thinking about your daughter, but some names sprung to mind when she wrote the post.
> 
> Everyone has different opinions. She was not being nasty and actually think you have been nasty about her, because you have decided she deliberately was trying to be nasty which is not true. She probably hasn't even seen you on the forum before.Click to expand...

Yet you still felt the need to post that? Whats the point?


----------



## surprisebaby

Sorry Sparkwillfly. I wrote all these before I had read the whole entire forum!!!!!! I hadn't realised it had became quite the debate. It just kind of annoyed me because I felt that this person had been treated as though she was a vindictive person and I truely think she wasn't aware of you and your daughter when she wrote that. But really its none of my business. I don't know why I got involved. But yeah just ignore my last message, (i would delete that too but you have copied it), because I don't think its worth you getting stressed about this. x


----------



## tasha41

I think Clover is quite cute!

I've heard lots of unusual names, Storm, Laef, Sapphire, Lovelie, Euphora, Aphrodite, Lyman, Breecia, Ocean.. etc in my years working with kids so far, and I think they're nice. They usually have special meaning behind it or reflect the family's personality.. name your child what you want!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

surprisebaby said:


> Sorry Sparkwillfly. I wrote all these before I had read the whole entire forum!!!!!! I hadn't realised it had became quite the debate. It just kind of annoyed me because I felt that this person had been treated as though she was a vindictive person and I truely think she wasn't aware of you and your daughter when she wrote that. But really its none of my business. I don't know why I got involved. But yeah just ignore my last message, (i would delete that too but you have copied it), because I don't think its worth you getting stressed about this. x

Ok thank you. Still a sore point with me obviously.


----------



## sublime_ivy

Not for me really, I think of the butter to. It doesn't really strike me as a name. It isn't far out or weird it just doesn't sound right out loud.


----------



## Rebaby

I like clover :thumbup: and for the record i love the name meadow too but OH is less keen, as it makes him think of a character in a tv show he watched or summat? :shrug: Anyhow, it made it on to our original list but i gave in and took it off the shortened short list. Still love it though :winkwink:


----------



## wishingonastar

~Roo~ said:


> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> I think its not so much meeting a little girl called Clover, but meeting an adult woman called Clover. We are giving them names for life not just childhood.
> 
> Yes, I know. I actually say this quite often to people who want to name their kids Ellie or Addie or Allie or Maddie.....so I agree. I doubt I would ever actually name a future daughter Clover, but I just think it's adorable and wanted some others opinions! :winkwink:Click to expand...

hey! whats up with ellie??? i'm very much an adult and thats my complete name!!!!! :confused:


----------

